# Mua giống sen ở đâu chất lượng tốt nhất



## senquebac (15/9/21)

Mua giống sen ở đâu chất lượng tốt nhất hiện nay? Sen là một trong những loài hoa được vua chúa xưa chọn để tô điểm cho cung đình thêm lộng lẫy. Cuộc sống hiện đại ngày nay, rất nhiều người muốn mua các giống sen về trồng. Sen rất phù hợp trồng ở các khu vực ao hồ, sân vườn tiểu cảnh, trong chậu, trong nhà. Vậy khách hàng muốn mua giống sen chất lượng tốt thì nên mua ở đâu?
*Mua giống sen ở đâu chất lượng tốt nhất*
*√ Hotline: 0949 478 986*
Trồng sen không tốn quá nhiều thời gian, bạn muốn thưởng thức sen cũng khá là dễ không khó như bạn tưởng tượng. Những bông sen xinh xắn, mỗi hoa có rất nhiều cánh xếp chồng lên nhau theo trình tự nhất định. Để cánh hoa nào cũng được khoe sắc. 
Sen không chỉ đẹp mà còn có mùi thơm ngào ngạt. Lan tỏa hơn những loại sen khác khiến ai cũng phải đắm say. Cũng chính vì vậy, ở tại HTX nông nghiệp *Sen Quê Bác* sen thường được dùng để làm trà ướp bông sen, hạt sen thì sấy lên làm món ăn vặt rất hấp dẫn. 
Hấp dẫn là vậy mà bạn còn chần chờ gì mà không bắt tay trồng giống sen ngay thôi nào. Chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn bạn kỹ thuật trồng sen, hãy theo dõi để biết thêm kỹ thuật trồng sen như thế nào bạn nhé.




Một trong những giống sen có tại HTX

*Kỹ thuật trồng và chăm sóc sen sao cho đúng*

*Điều kiện để trồng được sen là gì?*
Bạn muốn trồng sen??? Bạn cần phải đảm bảo đủ các yếu tố quan trọng sau: giá thể trồng, nước và ánh sáng.
⇒ Giá thể: là bùn, có thể lấy ở sông, suối, ao,…tốt nhất lấy ở mặt ruộng lúa. Vì sẽ có độ dẻo vừa phải và không bị lẫn tạp chất như rác và các chất hữu cơ đang phân hủy. Trong trường hợp không có bùn, có thể lấy đất thịt/đất phù sa ngâm nước, đánh tan, bóp cho nhuyễn, chờ lắng rồi trồng sen.
⇒ Bạn nên dùng một lượng nước vừa phải. Không quá nhiều nhưng cũng không được để ít nước vì cây thiếu nước sẽ phát triển không tốt. Không nở bụi, không cho hoa và lá nhiều, đẹp. Mực nước tốt nhất nên cách bùn khoảng 5cm trở lên.
⇒ Ánh sáng ở mức độ khá. Đặt chậu sen chỗ có ánh nắng mặt trời thường xuyên. Nhưng khi nắng quá gắt mà ta không thể tạm di chuyển chậu đi được thì buổi chiều lại nên tưới nước để cây không bị mất sức.
Dụng cụ để trồng được sen thì bạn có thể tận dụng những chậu cây hay chum vại bằng gắm gay thủy tinh… Có miệng rộng để tạo điều kiện để phát triển thuận lợi cho sự phát triển của sen. 

*Trình tự các bước gieo trồng sen*
Bước 1: Sau khi mài xong thì bạn ngâm hạt giống trong nước ấm khoảng 3 – 5 ngày cho đến khi hạt mềm ra và nứt vỏ. Lưu ý rằng trong quá trình ngâm nên thay đổi nước mỗi ngày để đảm bảo vệ sinh và độ ấm nhé. Và ngâm nước tiếp cho đến khi hạt giống thực sự nở ra và bắt đầu chồi lên mầm xanh.
Bước 2: Mầm xanh sẽ dài từ 5 – 7 cm sau khi ngâm khoảng 2 tuần. Bạn vẫn tiếp tục ngâm cho đến khi độ dài đạt đến 12 – 15 cm trong khoảng 20 ngày. Thì mới là thời điểm chuyển hạt giống sang “nơi ở” mới.
Bước 3: Để thiết lập “nơi ở” mới. Cho những hạt *giống hoa sen* đang lên chồi xanh. Bạn đổ hỗn hợp đất đã chuẩn bị sẵn vào chậu. Sau đó đổ thêm một lớp nước cao khoảng 10 cm để giúp duy trì độ ẩm giống như môi trường ao hồ, đầm lầy vậy. Có như thế, cây sen mới có điều kiện phát triển một cách tốt nhất.
Lúc này chuẩn bị dần bùn cho sen là vừa. Cho bùn đã nhuyễn vào chậu sao cho chiều cao của bùn tối thiểu 20 cm. Trộn vào bùn một ít phân vi sinh dạng bột có hàm lượng NPK vừa phải (100-200 g tùy chậu to nhỏ), cho thêm nước sạch, cao hơn mặt bùn ít nhất 5 cm.
Bước 4: Sau 5- 7 ngày, mầm hạt sen mọc dài. Tiến hành cho sen phơi nắng ít nhất 1 tiếng/ngày, và để ở nơi có ánh sáng.




Bách Diệp Trắng viền Hồng đột biến thành sen Nhị Sắc chữ thập hiếm gặp
*Cách chăm sóc sen sao cho đúng*
Nếu thấy có những chiếc lá bị vàng và khô. Nên cắt bỏ lá vàng khô ngay để cho cây tập trung chất dinh dưỡng phát triển hoa và những lá khác. Khi có nước đọng trên lá thì phải thổi đi. Nếu không nước sẽ làm thối lá. Trung bình khoảng 3 tháng thay bùn 1 lần. Để cho cây có được chất dinh dưỡng từ bùn mới. Sen không chịu nước có độ mặn cao. Không nên bón phân ure cho cây vào mùa mưa vì làm cây mọc cao và yếu.
Nếu lá nhỏ, vàng nhạt và yếu là thiếu dinh dưỡng và thiếu nắng. Có thể bổ sung một lượng nhỏ phân đánh tan cho vào nước. Nếu lá quá tốt sẽ làm chậm ra hoa, phải bổ sung kali bằng tro bếp. Nếu cây có rệp thì mua thuốc phun ngay.
Nếu bạn là một người yêu sen. Nhà bạn có một khoảng không rộng rãi bạn chưa biết làm gì? Thì trồng sen là một lựa chọn tốt nhất. Sen – Một loài hoa rất thu hút mọi ánh nhìn. Liên hệ với chúng tôi, HTX nông nghiệp Sen Quê Bác. Để được tư vấn và mua giống sen tốt nhất. Tại đây chúng tôi cung cấp tất cả các giống sen, từ củ giống cho tới hạt đến cả chậu giống trồng sẵn cũng có bạn nhé. Ngoài ra chúng tôi cung cấp thêm các sản phẩm về sen như: *Trà lá sen*, *trà liên tu*, *hạt sen sấy*,….Và cả dịch vụ trồng sen, nếu như bạn không thể tự mình trồng được.
*HTX nông nghiệp Sen Quê Bác cam kết với khách hàng khi mua giống sen tại đây*

Hạt giống chất lượng nhất. Giá cả hợp lý tỉ lệ nảy mầm cao, giống tốt, cây phát triển khỏe mạnh.
Đội ngũ hỗ trợ tư vấn nhiệt tình và nhiều kinh nghiệm.
Bất cứ khi nào quý khách hàng có nhu cầu tư vấn về gieo trồng. Chăm sóc hạt giống, hãy liên hệ: *senquebac.vn*, chúng tôi sẽ cố gắng hỗ trợ quý khách hàng tốt nhất.
Hợp tác xã luôn được trang bị những kiến thức chuyên sâu về nông nghiệp. Gieo trồng, chăm sóc cây trồng, hạt giống. Giúp tư vấn giải đáp mọi thắc mắc cũng như mọi yêu cầu của khách hàng. Giúp khách hàng lựa chọn hạt giống tốt phù hợp với nhu cầu trồng trọt. Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui long liên hệ:
HOTLINE: 0949 478 986
*Xem thêm: Ý nghĩa của hoa sen trong phật giáo
Thưởng ngoạn cánh đồng sen trên quê hương Bác*​


----------

